# a special title



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww yay! Congrats, to you and Jackson! Very special indeed


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Great news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very, very special title and very special memories. Congrats!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a special team!! and a very special title - congratulations


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got the pictures from the trial. Great memories.









And Cooper got his NAJ


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

He looks wonderful! So happy doing what he's doing!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome-awesome pictures. Congratulations on their new titles.

I remember how thrilled I was when my dog, Ticket, got her first title in Novice JWW.......now I think we will be stuck in Excellent Jww for a very long time.

Do you know what camera and lens were used to get those amazing pictures?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures of handsome boys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Fantastic photos of your handsome boy, love the action shots.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:appl::appl::appl:Great job Boys!!! & Rita!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:nopity::nopity::nchuck::nchuck::nchuck: Love the shots!!!!


----------

